# Bright yellow poop after chicken and rice?



## midnightrainbow

Hi all...Sorry for the icky subject matter haha! 

One of my dogs had been having some diarrhea and vomited a few of times over the last couple of days. She seemed pretty quiet on Tuesday, so I cut out food. And in the small hours of Wednesday morning she vomited and had another bout of diarrhea. 

After withholding food from her for around 20 hours, I fed her and my other dog some chicken and brown rice. They both wolfed it down and she seemed much brighter yesterday and is doing okay so far today. I put her back on her regular food (Burns, which is supposed to be okay for dogs suffering tummy upsets) this morning because she showed no signs of vomiting yesterday and seemed much like her usual self. 

However, this morning (her first poop in over 24 hours) is still a little soft, but better formed (although I could see a lot of rice in it) and it is BRIGHT yellow. Almost luminous looking. I feared something was up, but then my other dog went to poop and his is the same colour!

I'm concerned now that they could both be ill but I've read in a couple of places online that people who have used chicken and rice for their dogs have seen bright yellow poop. So I'm just wondering if anyone knows if this is a common side effect, or if I should start looking for an appointment at the vets. 

Thanks x


----------



## Dogless

When I have fed my dog chicken and rice after a dodgy stomach his poo has been nuclear yellow too but soon returns to normal.


----------



## fifemute

Yip, looks like rice & curry sauce !


----------



## midnightrainbow

Phew! That's a relief! Thanks guys! As sad as it may seem, I'm going to be thrilled to see a normal poop! Hahaha!


----------



## suewhite

My dogs was the same I had to take a second look it was as yellow as this smiley:thumbup:


----------



## Redice

Fascinating topic! I have found this bit of info on poo!

COLOUR
&#9632;Yellow or greenish stool  indicates rapid transit (small bowel)
&#9632;Black, tarry stool  indicated bleeding in the upper digestive tract
&#9632;Bloody stool  red blood or clots indicate bleeding in the colon
&#9632;Pasty, light-colored stool  indicates lack of bile (liver disease)
&#9632;Large, grey, rancid-smelling stool  indicates inadequate digestion or absorption (malabsorption syndrome).

CONSISTENCY
&#9632;Watery stool  indicates small bowel wall irritation (toxins and severe infections)
&#9632;Foamy stool  suggests a bacterial infection
&#9632;Greasy stool  often with oil on the hair around the anus: indicates malabsorption
&#9632;Excessive mucus  a glistening or jellylike appearance; indicates colonic origin.

ODOUR (the more watery the stool, the greater the odor)
&#9632;Foodlike, or smelling like sour milk  suggests rapid transit and malabsorption: for example, overfeeding, especially in puppies
&#9632;Putrid smelling  suggests an intestinal infection.

FREQUENCY
&#9632;Several in an hour, each small, with straining  suggests colitis (inflammation of the large bowel)
&#9632;Three or four times a day, each large  suggests a malabsorption or small bowel disorder


----------



## Kaydaggett

Redice said:


> Fascinating topic! I have found this bit of info on poo!
> 
> COLOUR
> ■Yellow or greenish stool  indicates rapid transit (small bowel)
> ■Black, tarry stool  indicated bleeding in the upper digestive tract
> ■Bloody stool  red blood or clots indicate bleeding in the colon
> ■Pasty, light-colored stool  indicates lack of bile (liver disease)
> ■Large, grey, rancid-smelling stool  indicates inadequate digestion or absorption (malabsorption syndrome).
> 
> CONSISTENCY
> ■Watery stool  indicates small bowel wall irritation (toxins and severe infections)
> ■Foamy stool  suggests a bacterial infection
> ■Greasy stool  often with oil on the hair around the anus: indicates malabsorption
> ■Excessive mucus  a glistening or jellylike appearance; indicates colonic origin.
> 
> ODOUR (the more watery the stool, the greater the odor)
> ■Foodlike, or smelling like sour milk  suggests rapid transit and malabsorption: for example, overfeeding, especially in puppies
> ■Putrid smelling  suggests an intestinal infection.
> 
> FREQUENCY
> ■Several in an hour, each small, with straining  suggests colitis (inflammation of the large bowel)
> ■Three or four times a day, each large  suggests a malabsorption or small bowel disorder


----------



## Kaydaggett

I just posted another thread on the same topic and I received a reply that yellow poo was not normal and could be a sign of pancreatitis . Yike!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Dillon has had diarrhea and I've been feeding fish and his poo is whitish, so I think it's just the mushy food his been eating the last few days.


----------



## Kaydaggett

Happy Paws said:


> Dillon has had diarrhea and I've been feeding fish and his poo is whitish, so I think it's just the mushy food his been eating the last few days.


Well that makes me feel better, thank you.


----------



## Kaydaggett

Dogless said:


> When I have fed my dog chicken and rice after a dodgy stomach his poo has been nuclear yellow too but soon returns to normal.


How soon is soon?


----------



## Happy Paws2

We are starting to put Dillon back on his normal food today, just over half chicken and made up with kibble and see what happens


----------



## Kaydaggett

Happy Paws said:


> We are starting to put Dillon back on his normal food today, just over half chicken and made up with kibble and see what happens


Good luck and please me know how it goes.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Kaydaggett said:


> Good luck and please me know how it goes.


He did a small poo this morning not quite normal but easy to pickup, had a bigger tea, chicken and a full cup of kibble and a Bonio for supper. so far so good.


----------



## Goblin

Chicken/Turkey always leads to more yellow poop is this household. It's a fairly common question amongst people who feed raw, probably as they come across it more regularly.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Kaydaggett said:


> Good luck and please me know how it goes.


OH has taken Dillon out this morning and said he's back to normal. I'm still going to be careful how much food I give him for a few days, I don't want to over load his tummy.


----------



## Kaydaggett

Happy Paws said:


> He did a small poo this morning not quite normal but easy to pickup, had a bigger tea, chicken and a full cup of kibble and a Bonio for supper. so far so good.


Great news! Is it still yellow?


----------



## Happy Paws2

Kaydaggett said:


> Great news! Is it still yellow?


It was never yellow, it was whitish:Yuck as he was only eating fish, but it's almost back to normal.


----------



## Kaydaggett

Happy Paws said:


> It was never yellow, it was whitish:Yuck as he was only eating fish, but it's almost back to normal.


Fabulous! Good to hear. 
Have a wonderful time with your furbaby.


----------

